# I messed up



## SarahJane (Jun 23, 2017)

When I say burlap colored walls, they aren't that dark - more like a 50% tint of what burlap would be. 

In the store, the fabric looked Navy. It is named Navy in the label. I guess it's all the natural light this room has that really brightens it up. I wanted a dark blue, but something less attention grabbing. 

Do you think with repeated washing it'll soften the brightness up any? I know fleece doesn't really fade ... But maybe being brand new is making them brighter? I haven't looked at them at night with artificial lighting. I was just too heartbroken this morning when I put them on.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It will tone down some and not seem so bright in a matter of time.
Blue fades a lot. Go shopping and get some throw pillows and
try them out. Because the fabric is a solid color you have a wide
choice selecting pillows. Good luck.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That is bright.

Hang the covers out in the sunshine, on a line, for a few days to fade it.

ED


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

You could fade them by washing them in hot water with a very small amount (cap full) of bleach.

Test it on scrap piece first.


----------



## SarahJane (Jun 23, 2017)

I've bleached fleece before, it does nothing.

In the store it looked so dull/flat, which is what I wanted. I guess it's a lighting issue since I have three huge windows. It looks better in the late evening, but that's not much consolation the rest of the time


----------



## FrillyLily (Jun 4, 2012)

Will fleece dye? You could try mixing a box of black and a box of navy evenly and dying them. They would turn out really dark that way, but not black. Test a scrap first. The other thing you could do is put a throw over the back of the chair to cover it up some.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I like it :wink2:I usually advocate getting a painting with the colors you like, hang it & go off of the colors there for throw pillows. You probably know that you can get inexpensive fabric swatches to try out, draped on the seating to see what looks good.

I personally like blue & white, but also use lots of small areas of color. Like the fuchsia on the dining table there, which probably wasn't intended.. It all depends on your taste.

You may just get used to it.

Blue & white is very French/Colonial or Nautical


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just some ideas, but too cluttered & white for a big dog. The green counts too in the beauty:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just for color ideas


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## SarahJane (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for the pics. I like them, but they aren't really me. 

I've tried to ignore this fabric in the hopes of getting used to it. Nope, still hate the color. If I could paint lighter I think I could pull off a French-y vibe but the truth is all my decor is farmhouse/rustic and it's just not going to work. 

I found some quilts, two matching ones, in a decor swap group I belong to. They have a lot of blue in then, but also reds and other colors. If they are still available next pay day I think I'll get them and use them as throws to drape over and then start saving for new (maybe good second hand) furniture when the dog moves in a few months. I really don't find this set very comfortable anyway.

It's super practical, which is why I bought it, but it's not something you want cuddle up on and watch a movie.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, the styles aren't me either, I was just trying to show how pillows can make a difference & that the cobalt blue color can work. I'm more rustic or tropical, & like more color. Good luck!

( Although, it would be nice to have one neat clean room like the first to seat people in. Hard with animals, kids, people)


----------

